# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  راست چین کردن یک دکمه

## milad.biroonvand

سلام
من وقتی در یک دکمه یک متن را وارد کنم در حالت چپ چین نشون میده چطور باید اون را راست چین کنم؟

righttoleft.jpg

----------

